# Exterior door



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Good morning everyone,first of all if I can I just apologise for being a bit Grumpy last night.Can I also say Roclaire is right to be frustrated but he should have given us the chance to respond.Anyway investigations are on the way this morning! A point about the door,on the Sundance models we have fitted a new more expensive Hartel(German) door with a better locking system etc etc so stop the problems we had with the old door.Roclaire arrived unannounced stating the problems he was having with the locking system.We checked everything tracing the problem to the door itself we did not have any new replacement doors because the supplier is hand to mouth so the guys in the workshop made up a replacement so Roclaire at least had a door (I have told them this morning they should have taken a door straight off the production line) Anyway they were trying their best and yes they left a few dirty finger marks.I will investigate the bed slats this morning and we will resolve Roclaire issues.Peter.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Well done Peter

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

To be fair I personally think you had a right to be a bit "grumpy".

Yes Roclair obviously has some problems / issues in need of resolving, but I think to come on here multiple posting & shouting to one & all in CAPITALS, about how life threatening to your grandkids a new "_insert manufacturers name" _ van is, is a little out of order, especially when steps have already been taken to try to remedy some of the problems.

As you have stated it is a supplier problem which you are trying to sort out, & you're also probably right when you say that the lads maybe should have put a new door off the production line onto the van. 
What more are you expected to do when someone turns up unannounced at your factory?

If I had done the same and turned up at Alfa Romeo with my car's problems (of which there have been quite a few I can assure you!), I am in no doubt whatsoever that I would have been directed to a dealer to get the issue sorted.

All I can say is that you're obviously at work all day & are still monitoring the likes of MHF at night, I think that is commendable.

On the punter's side - if there's a problem, yes complain, you are well within your rights to do so, regardless of the product, but there are ways & means, & I think this particular incident demonstrates perfectly how NOT to do it! I make no apologies for that statement.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Well said Chris. I agree entirely.

Whatever anybody posts on here is always a one-sided discussion / argument / complaint so may or may not be entirely valid / justified.

The thought did occur to me that maybe the child seat is wrong for the motorhome application. Certain seats do not suit certain vehicles and it was probably bought initially for a car. Reputable car accessory shops are trained to know whether or not any particular seat is suitable for its intended use.

JohnW


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*swift 630l*

thanks for your comments on our problems...please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van....?????we were advised by one of the well known dealers to take our van back to swift as they would not be able to open the door ....so what did we do wrong???only what we were advised to do ....also as for the the baby seat issue ,,,the response by john w doesnt really hold water ,do you think swift dealers will lend us a new van to take to mother care so they can advise which seat would work ....or are we supposed to buy a new van and then take too mothercare ......if you read the manual from swift ithere is no mention to be wary about seat belts and baby seats ????so please explain where we have gone wrong ....perhaps swift should realise that there are younger cpls out there that own and would like to own a motorhome ,,,,,we have owned differnt ones for a number of years ,and probably use more than most people as we do motor sports and in the uk and abroad....not just the odd week here and there .......we purchased the 630l as after owning various vans we know what works for us ..and this layout is perfect.......also having a young child and other children travelling with us we know yet again...so what may work for an older cpl or retired cpl who only use there van now and again does not work for us ....so why dont swift turn a negative into a positive and come up with a few mods that would work for younger cpls with children...there is a vast untapped market out there .also when some of the manufactures and magaszines do test on new vans why dont they give it to a younger cpl with kids and get some real feedback ..as we know for the older cpls who own vans they will not be getting used anywhere near to what a young family would use ...as you are probably aware cpls have more than one child so as far as the seat belt issue comes up again if you have 4 children travelling you can only have two near windows ,,so the problem does not go away ......we appreciate nothing is infalable and things do break ,but on a van 20 minutes old from dealers we find this hard to swallow...we note that peter has admitted they could have done thing differntly ..hind site is a good thing but lessons need to be learnt .............we are quite happy to go to swift to discuss these problems and see if we can remedy them ,,also happy to work with them onpractical solutions for vans that a young family could use and that is child freindly ..we really do think swift could be first in industry to market a child freindly van ..a huge untapped market ,so as a buisness they could do themsel;ves a big plus.....as you are probably aware we that use motorhomes for motorsport purposes are usually fairly practical and also know what works and what doesnt ....so swift lets get tgether and see what we can do to resolve these issues ...as they say in the old phone add its nice to talk


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: swift 630l*



roclaire said:


> thanks for your comments on our problems...please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van....?????we were advised by one of the well known dealers to take our van back to swift as they would not be able to open the door ....so what did we do wrong???only what we were advised to do ....also as for the the baby seat issue ,,,the response by john w doesnt really hold water ,do you think swift dealers will lend us a new van to take to mother care so they can advise which seat would work ....or are we supposed to buy a new van and then take too mothercare ......if you read the manual from swift ithere is no mention to be wary about seat belts and baby seats ????so please explain where we have gone wrong ....perhaps swift should realise that there are younger cpls out there that own and would like to own a motorhome ,,,,,we have owned differnt ones for a number of years ,and probably use more than most people as we do motor sports and in the uk and abroad....not just the odd week here and there .......we purchased the 630l as after owning various vans we know what works for us ..and this layout is perfect.......also having a young child and other children travelling with us we know yet again...so what may work for an older cpl or retired cpl who only use there van now and again does not work for us ....so why dont swift turn a negative into a positive and come up with a few mods that would work for younger cpls with children...there is a vast untapped market out there .also when some of the manufactures and magaszines do test on new vans why dont they give it to a younger cpl with kids and get some real feedback ..as we know for the older cpls who own vans they will not be getting used anywhere near to what a young family would use ...as you are probably aware cpls have more than one child so as far as the seat belt issue comes up again if you have 4 children travelling you can only have two near windows ,,so the problem does not go away ......we appreciate nothing is infalable and things do break ,but on a van 20 minutes old from dealers we find this hard to swallow...we note that peter has admitted they could have done thing differntly ..hind site is a good thing but lessons need to be learnt .............we are quite happy to go to swift to discuss these problems and see if we can remedy them ,,also happy to work with them onpractical solutions for vans that a young family could use and that is child freindly ..we really do think swift could be first in industry to market a child freindly van ..a huge untapped market ,so as a buisness they could do themsel;ves a big plus.....as you are probably aware we that use motorhomes for motorsport purposes are usually fairly practical and also know what works and what doesnt ....so swift lets get tgether and see what we can do to resolve these issues ...as they say in the old phone add its nice to talk


I can't, and won't read that!! No wonder you got issues.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

"Thanks for your comments on our problems.

Please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van..?????

We were advised by one of the well known dealers to take our van back to Swift as they would not be able to open the door.

So what did we do wrong? - Only what we were advised to do.

Also as for the the baby seat issue.

The response by John W doesn’t really hold water, do you think swift dealers will lend us a new van to take to mother care so they can advise which seat would work.

Or are we supposed to buy a new van and then take to Mothercare.

If you read the manual from Swift there is no mention to be wary about seat belts and baby seats?

So please explain where we have gone wrong.

Perhaps Swift should realise that there are younger couples out there that own and would like to own a motor home.

We have owned different ones for a number of years, and probably use more than most people as we do motor sports and in the UK and abroad.

Not just the odd week here and there.

We purchased the 630L as after owning various vans we know what works for us.

And this layout is perfect...

Also having a young child and other children travelling with us we know yet again.

So what may work for an older couple or retired couple who only use their van now and again does not work for us.

So why don’t Swift turn a negative into a positive and come up with a few mods that would work for younger couples with children.

There is a vast untapped market out there.

Also when some of the manufactures and magaszines do test on new vans why dont they give it to a younger cpl with kids and get some real feedback ..

As we know for the older cpls who own vans they will not be getting used anywhere near to what a young family would use .

As you are probably aware cpls have more than one child so as far as the seat belt issue comes up again if you have 4 children travelling you can only have two near windows ,,

So the problem does not go away ..

We appreciate nothing is infallible and things do break, but on a van 20 minutes old from dealers we find this hard to swallow.

We note that Peter has admitted they could have done thing differently.

Hindsight is a good thing but lessons need to be learned.

We are quite happy to go to Swift to discuss these problems and see if we can remedy them.

Also happy to work with them on practical solutions for vans that a young family could use and that is child friendly.

We really do think Swift could be first in industry to market a child friendly van.

A huge untapped market, so as a business they could do themselves a big plus...

As you are probably aware we that use motor homes for motor sport purposes are usually fairly practical and also know what works and what doesn’t.

So Swift lets get together and see what we can do to resolve these issues .

As they say in the old phone ad. it’s nice to talk"

It was a bit intimidating wasn't it?

I've edited and spaced it a bit to make it easier to read - hope you don't mind roclaire?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

*630l*

thanks dave much better than mine ...not really a computer whizz ...realy a mechanic ....but thanks for helping out ..


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You're welcome roclaire

What sort of racing are you involved with?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: swift 630l*



roclaire said:


> thanks for your comments on our problems...please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van....?????


Personally I would have used the cab doors.

As for the baby seat perhaps you should have gone to one of the bigger Halfords like my daughter did. They actually came out to the car and tried various seats before both parties were satisfied.

Problems aside, I think Swift went out of their way to help you. I know the solutions may only be temporary and I am sure they will be resolved. I don't know what you think gives you the right to arrive unannounced at the factory and expect members of the workforce to drop everything and sort out your problems when I am sure they have a production schedule to keep to.

JohnW


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I totally agree with alfa-sud, who if he has an Alfa (as most owners will agree) will know all about problems.

IMHO I'm afraid roclaire has gone about the whole thing the wrong way.

I live 240 miles from the only supplier of my van, who are Transit specialists, and I know that there is no way that I could expect to be dealt with if I turned up unannounced expecting work to be done immediately. It's even worse for somewhere like Swift which is a production line factory not a service and repair garage.

Whilst roclaire may be correct in that he didn't intimidate Swift personnel, I certainly got the impression on MHF that he was going way over the top in his behaviour.

I believe he should have the good grace to apologise unreservedly to MHF members and the mods and especially Nuke for using his site in such a manner. 

Andy


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hear,Hear!!!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I totally agree with alfa-sud, who if he has an Alfa (as most owners will agree) will know all about problems.
> 
> IMHO I'm afraid roclaire has gone about the whole thing the wrong way.
> 
> ...


sorry Andy I do not agree with your statement,it may be Nukes forum but we pay subs to have our say even when people do not always like it. :lol: Always thought that was why we have forums to get both sides :lol: 
terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: swift 630l*



Spacerunner said:


> roclaire said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for your comments on our problems...please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van....?????we were advised by one of the well known dealers to take our van back to swift as they would not be able to open the door ....so what did we do wrong???only what we were advised to do ....also as for the the baby seat issue ,,,the response by john w doesnt really hold water ,do you think swift dealers will lend us a new van to take to mother care so they can advise which seat would work ....or are we supposed to buy a new van and then take too mothercare ......if you read the manual from swift ithere is no mention to be wary about seat belts and baby seats ????so please explain where we have gone wrong ....perhaps swift should realise that there are younger cpls out there that own and would like to own a motorhome ,,,,,we have owned differnt ones for a number of years ,and probably use more than most people as we do motor sports and in the uk and abroad....not just the odd week here and there .......we purchased the 630l as after owning various vans we know what works for us ..and this layout is perfect.......also having a young child and other children travelling with us we know yet again...so what may work for an older cpl or retired cpl who only use there van now and again does not work for us ....so why dont swift turn a negative into a positive and come up with a few mods that would work for younger cpls with children...there is a vast untapped market out there .also when some of the manufactures and magaszines do test on new vans why dont they give it to a younger cpl with kids and get some real feedback ..as we know for the older cpls who own vans they will not be getting used anywhere near to what a young family would use ...as you are probably aware cpls have more than one child so as far as the seat belt issue comes up again if you have 4 children travelling you can only have two near windows ,,so the problem does not go away ......we appreciate nothing is infalable and things do break ,but on a van 20 minutes old from dealers we find this hard to swallow...we note that peter has admitted they could have done thing differntly ..hind site is a good thing but lessons need to be learnt .............we are quite happy to go to swift to discuss these problems and see if we can remedy them ,,also happy to work with them onpractical solutions for vans that a young family could use and that is child freindly ..we really do think swift could be first in industry to market a child freindly van ..a huge untapped market ,so as a buisness they could do themsel;ves a big plus.....as you are probably aware we that use motorhomes for motorsport purposes are usually fairly practical and also know what works and what doesnt ....so swift lets get tgether and see what we can do to resolve these issues ...as they say in the old phone add its nice to talk
> ...


I take it that that is the last we will hear from you SR seeing how you will now only have one side of the story! Are you sure you were not an english teacher :lol: 
terry
better edit this quick I sighned my name twice :lol:AND I am aware that it is spelt wrong :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: swift 630l*



maddie said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > I can't, and won't read that!! No wonder you got issues.
> ...


No, I am not an English teacher, just an ordinary person who has given up reading badly presented posts.
If posters want me to take their post seriously, then they have to take just a bit of trouble to compose them in a way they can be read.
I don't care about spelling etc, but refuse to wade through a wodge of undecipherable rant!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: swift 630l*



roclaire said:


> thanks for your comments on our problems...please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van....?????we were advised by one of the well known dealers to take our van back to swift as they would not be able to open the door ....so what did we do wrong???only what we were advised to do ....also as for the the baby seat issue ,,,the response by john w doesnt really hold water ,do you think swift dealers will lend us a new van to take to mother care so they can advise which seat would work ....or are we supposed to buy a new van and then take too mothercare ......if you read the manual from swift ithere is no mention to be wary about seat belts and baby seats ????so please explain where we have gone wrong ....perhaps swift should realise that there are younger cpls out there that own and would like to own a motorhome ,,,,,we have owned differnt ones for a number of years ,and probably use more than most people as we do motor sports and in the uk and abroad....not just the odd week here and there .......we purchased the 630l as after owning various vans we know what works for us ..and this layout is perfect.......also having a young child and other children travelling with us we know yet again...so what may work for an older cpl or retired cpl who only use there van now and again does not work for us ....so why dont swift turn a negative into a positive and come up with a few mods that would work for younger cpls with children...there is a vast untapped market out there .also when some of the manufactures and magaszines do test on new vans why dont they give it to a younger cpl with kids and get some real feedback ..as we know for the older cpls who own vans they will not be getting used anywhere near to what a young family would use ...as you are probably aware cpls have more than one child so as far as the seat belt issue comes up again if you have 4 children travelling you can only have two near windows ,,so the problem does not go away ......we appreciate nothing is infalable and things do break ,but on a van 20 minutes old from dealers we find this hard to swallow...we note that peter has admitted they could have done thing differntly ..hind site is a good thing but lessons need to be learnt .............we are quite happy to go to swift to discuss these problems and see if we can remedy them ,,also happy to work with them onpractical solutions for vans that a young family could use and that is child freindly ..we really do think swift could be first in industry to market a child freindly van ..a huge untapped market ,so as a buisness they could do themsel;ves a big plus.....as you are probably aware we that use motorhomes for motorsport purposes are usually fairly practical and also know what works and what doesnt ....so swift lets get tgether and see what we can do to resolve these issues ...as they say in the old phone add its nice to talk


Roclaire - this issue about car seats makes me ponder and think. Recently, in the last few months - there was an article in one of the main motorhome magazines I purchased specifically about children's car seats in motorhomes.

If you just think about it a car seat is fixed (these days using the car seat belt to secure it to a FIXED seat. now just think of what you are trying to secure it to.... a bottom cushion (normally only fixed by sort of large velcro stickers) and the same with the back custion....so NO security there.

The magazine showed pictures of exactly what you described, the child over on its side with the seat on the floor...

I don't know the answer at all. We considered - sorry I considered taking my 2 grandchildren then 1 and 2 to Spain, but we would need two proper seats (which we had, due to a captains chair as well as the passenger seat) but in the end decided it wasn't safe enough for my daughter who would have had to travel on the long side seat....

I don't know who makes car seats that are suitable for motorhome, but perhaps Peter at Swift could look into it with a view to selling a specified model to go with the motorhomes he sells, in the same way you see them for sale in BMW etc., showrooms.

Another idea Peter perhaps to follow up in your already busy schedule, or for someone within your organisation....

Carol


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: 630l*



roclaire said:


> thanks dave much better than mine ...not really a computer whizz ...realy a mechanic ....but thanks for helping out ..


Roclaire all you have to do is learn what to do to use a capital letter, usually a key says Caps Lock, it is the one below...or you will be shouting again... and then learn how to put a full stop and do a carriage return to get a paragraph. That is usually shown as an arrow and is normally a larger key on the right hand side....

We all have to start somewhere and learn something new, I am not a mechanic, but can do a few things on my car when I have to....so perhaps a few minutes familiarizing yourself with the keyboard would help us all read your posts.

Not meant as a criticism, as you may not know, but to help you, please take it that way...

Carol


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

My thoughts on this affair are that it is very difficult for any MH manufacturer to fit seatbelts that are suitable for adults, let alone the problems of child seats. In my view the only seats that could be deemed safe for child seats are specifically designed travel seats, in other words the front passenger seat or similar seats fitted into the habitation area of the MH.
Using the Pullman seats is a compromise and can only work for adults besause they are in control of their movements during normal travelling. In an emergency the seat belts would work correctly but there canno be a guarantee that they would work with a child seat or booster cushion. 
Surely the lesson here is that if carrying a child in a child seat is of such importance then I am certain that the dealer would agree a visit to a local Halfords or similar as part of the test drive.
I often see contributors on here, and Roclaire has done it himself, saying how they would expect better service for the amount that they have paid. Any dealer worth his salt would have allowed a prospective purchaser to check before purchase. Fitting the child seat after delivery and then slagging off everybody else except the one person who had a responsibility for checking seems a tad shortsighted.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If he is a mechanic, surely he should have known and understood about how seat belts actually work and they are not suitable for *permanently *restraining a childs seat on a cushion.

As for the door, as someone else has said, there are TWO cab doors, ok inconvenient at the time but not such a big deal to go ape over.

Just my personal view


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

And to threaten to put a video on Youtube in the way roclaire described was certainly over the top. I do hope that you did not do it because the seat problem was not due to Swift.


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

in reply to whizzo ..how could we have gone to halford to try a seat ...you are missing the point we could not go to halfords and try as we had only just picked the motorhome up ...so what dealer gives you a new motorhome to take to halfords to try and find a seat that will fit it ..so if you know of any that provide this service to customers please let me know.......so please check yopur facts and read the forum correctly ...as it is now 8.13 and were hopefully waiting for peter to get back to us so i can take the van back to the factory ...also we we only turned up at factory as chelston motorhome s advised us too as they could not open the door.....i would there fore wonder what you would have done .bearibg in mind these problems started within 20 minutes of ownership.....looks like the invite is not coming


----------



## roclaire (Apr 2, 2008)

in reply to johns cross motorhomes ....i fully understand how a seat belt works ...as for using front doors ..you are missing the point ..originally all three doors locked ..after 20 minutes we managed to get front doors opened and yes we did use thenm as we had no choice .but at 8.30 at night with a baby its not easy passing him through front doors ...so please read what happened from the start and the situation we were in ....


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: 630l*



carol said:


> Roclaire all you have to do is learn what to do to use a capital letter, usually a key says Caps Lock, it is the one below


Nice try.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Roclaire wrote--.looks like the invite is not coming

I think that you will find it on the other thread.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Roclaire,
The door issue is one of those unfortunate things that happen and could have happened anytime. Alomost as bad as when he double step got stuck out on our first motorhome. The benefit that you had was that at least your motorhome was still usable, albeit a bit difficult, and driveable. With a step stuck out we were unable to move.
Your biggest issue is the child seat, and there in my humble opinion, you could have saved yourself some grief. When you agreed to buy the motorhome I am sure you had a test drive. If you had the child with you at that time then by law you must have used the child seat for the test drive. Surely then you would have noticed that the chld seat did not fit correctly and you could have made it a condition of sale that you would need to find a suitable child seat fitting. Of course if you did not use the child seat for the test drive then not only did you put your child at risk, but you only have yourself to blame for not checking.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

roclaire' I am only a mechanical draughtsman but I have taken the trouble to learn how to type using capitals and paragraphs. 
You come over as a total numpty who wants to air his point of view and to hell with anyone else. 
You may not agree with my observation but you should listen. I am sure I am not the only reader who finds your style of writing intimidating. No wonder others report you so in the flesh. 
I have no connection with Swift and am unlikely to ever buy their products but I feel you are totally outraged having "payed", as you put it, so much money and had problems and therefore out to cause trouble. Get real. Give Swift a chance to put things right before you slag them of so ineloquently. 
By the way the word is 'paid'!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

aultymer said:


> roclaire' I am only a mechanical draughtsman but I have taken the trouble to learn how to type using capitals and paragraphs.
> You come over as a total numpty who wants to air his point of view and to hell with anyone else.
> You may not agree with my observation but you should listen. I am sure I am not the only reader who finds your style of writing intimidating. No wonder others report you so in the flesh.
> I have no connection with Swift and am unlikely to ever buy their products but I feel you are totally outraged having "payed", as you put it, so much money and had problems and therefore out to cause trouble. Get real. Give Swift a chance to put things right before you slag them of so ineloquently.
> By the way the word is 'paid'!


Hmmn I have to agree I also note that the other newer member who I can only guess sells underwear cannot spell knickers



> nixi
> 
> Joined: Apr 09, 2008
> Posts: 3
> ...


 both refer to older motorhomers.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Briarose said:


> aultymer said:
> 
> 
> > roclaire' I am only a mechanical draughtsman but I have taken the trouble to learn how to type using capitals and paragraphs.
> ...


Am wondering if they are somehow connected!! Or are same person!! Seems weird that two new posters have exactly the same spelling problems, abbreviations and writing style. Course I could be wrong!! Also cannot quite understand why Nixi having made the decision not to purchase the swift they should feel the need to slag off the manufacturer they have no experience of in their first 3 posts! Something a bit off!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Door*

Hello there Swiftman,

Said my bit in your favour.

To be blunt, sounds like a "I will scream and scream until I am sick" kind of customer to me. They often get all there own way, your fault or theirs. The sort that usualy get away with jumping the queue in the Dentists or Doctors too.

Good luck,
Trev.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Am wondering if they are somehow connected!!


Hi Carolgavin
Unfortunately the moderators are unable at this stage to determine if there is any connection between these two posters. New members should however bear in mind that it is against the forum rules to create a dual membership and would also be considered unacceptable to collude with other members with the intention of misleading the forum.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: swift 630l*



roclaire said:


> thanks for your comments on our problems...please advise what you would have done when you were 150 miles from home with a wife and a 14 month old baby and you are locked out of your van....?????we were advised by one of the well known dealers to take our van back to swift as they would not be able to open the door ....so what did we do wrong???only what we were advised to do ....also as for the the baby seat issue ,,,the response by john w doesnt really hold water ,do you think swift dealers will lend us a new van to take to mother care so they can advise which seat would work ....or are we supposed to buy a new van and then take too mothercare ......if you read the manual from swift ithere is no mention to be wary about seat belts and baby seats ????so please explain where we have gone wrong ....perhaps swift should realise that there are younger cpls out there that own and would like to own a motorhome ,,,,,we have owned differnt ones for a number of years ,and probably use more than most people as we do motor sports and in the uk and abroad....not just the odd week here and there .......we purchased the 630l as after owning various vans we know what works for us ..and this layout is perfect.......also having a young child and other children travelling with us we know yet again...so what may work for an older cpl or retired cpl who only use there van now and again does not work for us ....so why dont swift turn a negative into a positive and come up with a few mods that would work for younger cpls with children...there is a vast untapped market out there .also when some of the manufactures and magaszines do test on new vans why dont they give it to a younger cpl with kids and get some real feedback ..as we know for the older cpls who own vans they will not be getting used anywhere near to what a young family would use ...as you are probably aware cpls have more than one child so as far as the seat belt issue comes up again if you have 4 children travelling you can only have two near windows ,,so the problem does not go away ......we appreciate nothing is infalable and things do break ,but on a van 20 minutes old from dealers we find this hard to swallow...we note that peter has admitted they could have done thing differntly ..hind site is a good thing but lessons need to be learnt .............we are quite happy to go to swift to discuss these problems and see if we can remedy them ,,also happy to work with them onpractical solutions for vans that a young family could use and that is child freindly ..we really do think swift could be first in industry to market a child freindly van ..a huge untapped market ,so as a buisness they could do themsel;ves a big plus.....as you are probably aware we that use motorhomes for motorsport purposes are usually fairly practical and also know what works and what doesnt ....so swift lets get tgether and see what we can do to resolve these issues ...as they say in the old phone add its nice to talk


roclaire,
I feel that you should at least own up to having made a mistake in blaming Swift for your dangerous child seat. I think you may find that your car seat manufacturer does not recommend the seat for use in the rear of a motorhome. I think it's a bit much to expect Swift or your dealer to know which make and models YOUR child seat is suitable for. I suggest you make enquiries to your child seat manufacturer and make your apologies as public as your complaints.

People who are older and retired get to use their MH's whenever they like and many actually travel for months at a time not just for weekends. If you check out these forums you will see that lots of people travel extensively in their mh's.
It's true that the majority of mh'ers are older and it's understandable that manufacturers cater for the majority. If buyers have extra or different requirements then they need to state when purchasing. Did you tell your dealer that you would be fitting a child seat in the outer rear seat? Did he advise? If not, how is that a Swift fault? I can see there is a market for child friendly mh's but it's hardly "vast".
Lastly... Why should Swift work with you?....They probably will and that's why many people on here are happy with them....but it is your dealers responsibility and you really haven't helped your cause by making what are IMO false accusations.
Lesley


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

roclaire said:


> in reply to whizzo ..how could we have gone to halford to try a seat ...you are missing the point we could not go to halfords and try as we had only just picked the motorhome up ..


I'm not missing the point at all.

How did you get child and seat to the dealers in the first place? Or did you pick the motorhome up first?

I merely point out as others have that you are trying to lay the blame at Swift's door for something that may have been your own fault. I can understand that you were mistaken in thinking that your child seat might be OK in the rear seats of the motorhome but that was obviously not the case. Fortunately for you and your child no real harm was done.

JohnW


----------

